# Where's the cheapest place for DV Tapes?



## v1teo (May 7, 2002)

I need to purchase some Micro DV tapes - has anyone any details on who sells them cheapest!

Cheers in advance

Vince


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My dad asked me similar the otherday - not sure exactly which DV tapes it was, tho, but he was specifically after Panasonic ones....

pointed him towards http://www.7dayshop.com which is a channel islands based haven and a good place for cheap stuff


----------



## v1teo (May 7, 2002)

Cheers JampoTT

Great shop  They've got some mini DV tapes at excellent prices, and i've just ordered a couple of SD cards.

Unfortunately they don't sell Micro DV tapes :-/

Has anyone else got any ideas?

Vince


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What size SD cards and what price did you pay?!


----------

